# Do you sleep with your spouse?



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I mean sleep this time. . .and how does it correlate to your sex life?

I am wondering if there are couples out there who have explosive sex lives but sleep in separate beds.


----------



## Mrs Chai (Sep 14, 2010)

Personally, I do not. But our sex life isn't very explosive.

Though I have talked to some gals IRL and they say it doesn't effect their sex life much, if at all.

And discussions elsewhere on the internet, I hear plenty of women who claim their sex life is not for wanting if they sleep separately.

I don't think it would be an issue with us once we address our sex drive problem!


----------



## Chelhxi (Oct 30, 2008)

We sleep in different beds. It's always been that way. I wouldn't mind sleeping with him, but DH is a very sensitive sleeper and does crazy things in bed sometimes that might be dangerous to me. He has plenty of trouble sleeping alone, so he doesn't need me making things worse. I think being well-rested helps our marriage and the sleeping separately has no affect on our sex life. We pretty much have as much sex as other life circumstances allow. I think we'd probably have less sex if we slept together because he'd be even more tired.


----------



## Divorce to be (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't even know what sex is anymore. I probably need a little sex education to refresh my memory. 

When I try to touch her, it seems I have insulted her to the lowest degree.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

We sleep in the same bed and our sex life i'd have to say is above average. She usually goes to sleep before I do but she always ends up at some point in the night cuddling up with me. Usually we wake up and she's moved my pillow I use for my arm and I end up holding her like a pillow. If I try going to sleep like that, I won't be able to and I will fidget. But somehow she always knows right when i'm asleep and moves in.

I actually like waking up to have my wife in my arms, there is just something special about that. Lately though since she's pregnant she is snoring now and I wake up from time to time with her snoring in my face. It's not the most attractive thing,  but I know she can't help it.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I am just like a child when I sleep. Rolling all over. Very often at night I hear my husband say: move over, move over. Because I often take his side of the bed. And sometimes he makes our bed very stinky by his poisonous gas. He is evil, he won't let me escape, once he covered me with our quilt, I had to struggle very hard to run away and get some fresh air. 

I jokingly said that we should sleep in two different beds or two different rooms. 

My husband said NO. He said no matter how naughty I roll in the bed, no matter how difficult it is for him to sleep, we shouldn't sleep in two different beds. he said it is important for us to sleep together in one bed, not just about sex, emotions too. 

So every night, we spend at least f ten minutes together fondling each other, hugging each other, cuddling together, I play with his toy, he plays with my peaches. I really enjoy all the physical touch we have together. We whisper to each other "I love you" " I love you, too." Then I move to my side of the bed and cover myself with my own quilt and go to sleep happily. 

I wake him up at the middle of the night because I roll everywhere, he just pushes me away softly. He has endured me for seven years, never heard him complained, so I guess he is OK with it.


----------



## ButterflyKisses (Aug 30, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> And sometimes he makes our bed very stinky by his poisonous gas. He is evil, he won't let me escape, once he covered me with our quilt, I had to struggle very hard to run away and get some fresh air.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

no


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Crypsys said:


> We sleep in the same bed and our sex life i'd have to say is above average. She usually goes to sleep before I do but she always ends up at some point in the night cuddling up with me. Usually we wake up and she's moved my pillow I use for my arm and I end up holding her like a pillow. If I try going to sleep like that, I won't be able to and I will fidget. But somehow she always knows right when i'm asleep and moves in.
> 
> I actually like waking up to have my wife in my arms, there is just something special about that. Lately though since she's pregnant she is snoring now and I wake up from time to time with her snoring in my face. It's not the most attractive thing,  but I know she can't help it.


Why dont you just rub it in all the faces of us sex/affection deprived wives how awesome of a husband you are? Just joking, and very jealous of your wife....


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Well, he's an otr truck driver, so many nights he's not even home when he sleeps. But...when he is home, yes we sleep in the same bed. We usually fall asleep holding each other, and even if we move away during the night, in the morning, he reaches for me and we wake up holding each other. God, I love him.


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

My husband and I sleep in the same bed. Our sex life is somewhat dependent on it as simply removing myself from the bed removes any remote chance of have any sex or affection that is already scarce.

Nights like last night, I couldnt even fall asleep next to him because his tantrum depleted all respect that he had earned back in the last month. He has no idea I dont respect him, but crystal clear to me when he acts like a five year old who has to have his way, and then withholds affection until he gets his way... grrrrrrr.


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, we sleep together. We sleep separated only when I get mad at him.


----------



## unloved (Feb 17, 2010)

We slept in the same bed during our 6 yr "drought" and still sleep in the same bed now that we're having sex every other day. 

I think, though, if we had separate beds during the "drought" it would have made getting back to where we are now that much more difficult. Didn't need any additional obstacles to intimacy.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, I am going to have meld this into Scannerguard's Grand Theory of Spousal Relations of the couples that sleep together, go potty in front of each other and have great sex lives.

I'll be presenting my thesis to a bunch of marriage psychologists


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

We sleep together, but ever since we sold the 1-bathroom house we don't go potty in front of each other. I don't mind him in there if I pee, but for pooping, no, I don't want anyone in there.

We slept together for over 20 yrs of marriage, much of it sexless. There were times we slept apart or with the kids, to avoid him. But I have a friend whose kids nursed through age 5 and slept in her bed, and she had hot sex all the time when they were asleep.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Based on my very scientific research, I conclude:

1. Couples that go potty together stay together.
2. Couples that sleep together. . . well, doesn't mean anything.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Based on my very scientific research, I conclude:
> 
> 1. Couples that go potty together stay together.
> 2. Couples that sleep together. . . well, doesn't mean anything.


So I should pee whenever my husband is in the bathroom. I am going to tell him!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

